# Best of PC Games - Gehört X-Wing in die Hall of Fame?



## Administrator (14. Januar 2008)

*Best of PC Games - Gehört X-Wing in die Hall of Fame?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört X-Wing in die Hall of Fame?*

Naja, X-Wing evtl nicht, weil ich das nie gespielt habe, aber Tie-Fighter gehört da hinein. *g*


----------



## SMB_Horny (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games - Gehört X-Wing in die Hall of Fame?*

X-Wing? Ein absolutes must-have! Heut sicher nicht mehr aber damals wars der Hammer.


----------

